# New coop for some new girls



## Roffey (Aug 24, 2019)

We have 6 more birds en route.
3 barred rocks and 3 blue Azures.
Barred’s coming on the 18th
Putting some finishing touches and predator proofing I’ll add sone more pics once it’s completed


----------



## Overmountain1 (Jun 5, 2020)

Congrats! On the awesome coop and the birds to go in it.


----------



## Animals45 (May 11, 2021)

That's amazing! Hope everything goes well!


----------



## ChickenMom24 (Feb 14, 2021)

Cute! But is that really big enough for six chickens?


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

I thought I was going to be the debbie downer on the size. With six large fowl the open floor space should be no less than 24 square feet. You don't count roosts or where the waterer or feeder sits. 

Nice work. I see you like the idea of sand for them to hang out on. That stuffs great for keeping mites at bay.


----------



## imnukensc (Dec 5, 2020)

Looks well built, but small for 6 birds. I hope they get to free range a lot.


----------



## Roffey (Aug 24, 2019)

The coop is 10 ft long and 4 feet wide and 8 ft tall plus they are free ranged anytime we are outside.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

So you're going to give them access the run area full time? 

What we're talking about is the enclosed area. That's usually where we keep our birds at night and during bad weather. 

Did you do the metal roof the way you did for venting the heat?


----------



## Roffey (Aug 24, 2019)

Yep exactly 
I don’t put them up at night I used 1/2” metal cage wire all the way around and they’ll have access to the full run. There’s a yard of sand and then patio stones on the bottom to keep predators out. The cage beside that one to the right is for my meat birds built very similar 8 ft square. 
I fill the enclosure with hay and wood shavings for the winter.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

I saw the hardware cloth in the pic and figured you had used it. Great stuff. Wish it wasn't so danged expensive. 

So, we have the 18th for one group. When do the others arrive?


----------



## Roffey (Aug 24, 2019)

Expensive but worth the cost long term.

I can’t remember when the others show up.
We jumped on a couple of cancellations at the local co-op.

I have a group of 3 older birds and the egg production has decreased substantially so it was time for some fresh birds.

The original “coop” was a mixed bag of things I had around the house. Tried to make this one a little better looking.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Well, you succeeded. But the make do is part of everyone that lives in the country. We make do as much as we can as long as it works and is safe. 

If you're in area with the extreme heat, that doesn't help them either. Some have their girls molting right now. Good timing, not the middle of winter and losing a few feathers might mean it's a little cooler for them.


----------



## Animals45 (May 11, 2021)

Roffey said:


> Expensive but worth the cost long term.
> 
> I can’t remember when the others show up.
> We jumped on a couple of cancellations at the local co-op.
> ...


What breeds are the new birds? I'm always interested in knowing this kind of stuff.


----------



## Roffey (Aug 24, 2019)

Barred Rock and Blue Azure are the new birds that are coming.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

I had to look up Blue Azure thinking I'd see a blue bird. LOL Found a really really white bird but one that lays Robin's egg blue eggs.


----------



## Roffey (Aug 24, 2019)

The wife was hoping to put one blue egg in with a dozen brown eggs see if anyone said anything. LOL


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

LOL For real? Whoever would have to be color blind not to notice.


----------



## Roffey (Aug 24, 2019)

That’s the idea… 
“Uh, I think one of these eggs has gone bad?!?!?!”


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

I thought you were serious. Hmmm, bet you could get a non chicken person riled up over them.


----------



## Roffey (Aug 24, 2019)

Feeding time, think they know who brings the treats? LOL

Haven’t been on for a while, birds are all settled in and getting 5-6 eggs a day.
Ended up with 2 barred’s 2 Azures and 2 sex links. 
Funny to watch the mingling. The different breeds seem to stick together. The barred’s are super skittish and keep to themselves, the Azures keep an eye on me at all times and stay the furthest away, links are super friendly to me but seem to be the bullies in the pen.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

No kidding it's been a while. You were waiting on chicks, these are big girls already laying.  

So how did you end up with the sex links?


----------



## Roffey (Aug 24, 2019)

I bought them as 15 week old “ready to lay” birds. This is what we did before with our 4 original sex links. We buy them from the local coop. 
The chicken craze from last year you couldn’t order birds so we were on a cancellation list and weren’t too picky. This was what we ended up with. It’s a good mix, it’s funny to see the different personalities.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

I know some absolutely adore their humans. Others? Stay away from me unless you have something good to eat. 

Then you haven't actually had them since they were puffballs.


----------



## Roffey (Aug 24, 2019)

Nope got them pre trained you might say.
The last links I had were very tame a couple letting the kids carry them around. 
LOL


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

So, are you getting your robin's egg blue eggs yet? I'd like to see those. Sexlinks are brown, aren't they? And barreds white? That would make for a pretty basket.


----------



## imnukensc (Dec 5, 2020)

robin416 said:


> So, are you getting your robin's egg blue eggs yet? I'd like to see those. Sexlinks are brown, aren't they? And barreds white? That would make for a pretty basket.


BRs lay tan/brown eggs.


----------



## Roffey (Aug 24, 2019)

The Azures are good layers 9/10 days there’s 2 blue eggs


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

They are bright blue! Sometimes having to take what is available pays off.


----------

